# RV 110 - 12V converter question



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

hi all..

I am doing some tests right now with multimeter...

I have a situation where I can have

House batteries charging and the converter panel powers all 12V or

House batteries charging and all 12V running from House batteries at same time

Second scenario is much better as the higher voltage of battery is a much better source of 12V (lights brighter and shower better etc)

can I ask which one should be the correct one?

thanks
John

I should add, I have been running scenario 2 all week, expecting the battery to run out of juice, and the reason it didn't made me do the test for charging signal..


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

My RV runs on scenario 2. It has been rewired that way many years ago. It has a UK (240v) 40 amp stepped charger that feeds current into the batteries as required. If I turn a lot of 12v items on at once, the charger steps up the current going to the batteries to compensate. Of course, you have to be on hook up for this to happen.


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

thankyou Snelly


----------

